# Nissan Track Day at Thunder Hill, CA. Sept. 22



## dregsz (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi All, 
NASA Proracing is presenting a Honda-Acura Track Day at Thunderhill Raceway, Willows, CA. on Wed, Sept. 22, 2004.
$149 per driver. (plus NASA membership fee)
Registration and information at NASAProracing.com

This is the Smokingest deal on Thunder Hill this season, The weather will be perfect, the track will be sticky We Hope you will be there.

Hope you make it

Evan Ginsberg
NASA Norcal 
Event Director


----------

